# 5 ORIGINAL classic bikes @ 1/23/21 online auction



## Marxtoys (Jan 12, 2021)

Guys! Check out 5 original classic bikes (‘67 Schwinn Fastback Ram’s Horn, Murray F5 Eliminator Mark 1, ‘56 Schwinn Tiger, ‘65 Spaceliner, ‘99 re-issue Schwinn Apple Krate) @ 1/23/21 online auction in Fowler, IN, Google Wylie Stivers auctioneer, Toystrainsandotheroldstuff. Pics and bids currently online. Bikes are simply beautiful!!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 12, 2021)

This one? https://www.toystrainsandotheroldst...eels-promo-cars-die-cast-bicycles-models-etc/


----------



## Marxtoys (Jan 12, 2021)

Yes—That’s the one!


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 12, 2021)

hmmmm   Hotwheels might be more interesting than the bike offerings here...


----------



## jrapoza (Jan 29, 2021)

Other auctions.   When people post things about auction listing anywhere on the web, it only opens you up to being outbid.


----------



## valley vintage bicycles (Jan 29, 2021)

I bought the Spaceliner. Headed my way, owner is delivering to me, he happened to be  heading my way on other business.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 29, 2021)

valley vintage bicycles said:


> I bought the Spaceliner




 By the looks of those bikes ( With the Spaceliner Grouping )  You may get one of the best examples out there .  Please post some pictures when it arrives .   Very Well done !   I think you got a jewel


----------



## valley vintage bicycles (Jan 30, 2021)

I have suddenly started paying more attention to the classic middle weights. They add nicely to my older keepers.


----------

